# Pictures of Rhodium from Sulfuric Acid



## kilo17 (Jun 9, 2013)

I wanted to share some pictures of Rhodium I dissolved in concentrated sulfuric acid, filtered, diluted and precipitated. Thanx for checking it out.... Keith


----------



## kilo17 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is this a metal what we see?


----------



## artart47 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi!
I've boiled about everything in the house in sulfuric acid,costume jewelry pieces,very small pieces cut from cat-comb,etc..
never came down with anything that looked like that.
Rhodium?
artart47


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 28, 2013)

Would you please describe the process and what you have used to precipitate?


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 29, 2013)

Most likely what you are seeing is the yellow Rhodium (III) Hydroxide - Rh(OH)3
It is precipitated easly from sulphate solution with NaOH.

Heating it slowly will produce Rh2O3 which will decompose to metal and O2 at 1100 °C and higher...


----------

